# MS-13 Hunting Party kills student in San Francisco he begs 4 his life shot 9 times



## Wolfmoon (Nov 30, 2011)

*takes one to the head. *

*MS-13 leader convicted of racketeering in San Francisco*

http://www.examiner.com/law-enforcement-in-national/ms-13-leader-convicted-of-racketeering-san-francisco?utm_medium=IllegalAlienReport.com

Tuesday, November 29, 2011

San Francisco, California &#8211; The authorities have convicted a local MS-13 gang leader, *Danilo Velasquez, aka &#8220;Triste&#8221;*and his flunky *Luis Herrera, aka &#8220;Killer,&#8221;* both were found guilty on a *host* of charges which includes racketeering, conspiracy and multiple murders. 

There are many stories in this article but this one stick out to me.

This story is about one of the murder victims he was a not a gang member and was an innocent young college student riding in a car with his peers. He was shot 9 times and begged for his life before he died in 2009.

MS-13, La Mara Salvatrucha are the most vicious and dangerous gangs in America. A majority of its members are *illegal aliens* and they are all over the United States. 

A local MS-13 leader *Danilo Velasquez, aka &#8220;Triste&#8221;*and his fledgling *Luis Herrera, aka &#8220;Killer,&#8221;* murdered a young college student named Moises Frias.

These dangerous MS-13 clowns worked the city streets of San Francisco without a conscience and they call the Mission District their territory and their attitudes were no body better go on their turf unless they want to be killed. For fun they would track down rival gang members and try to kill them wherever they were found. 

When the Feds cracked down on the MS-13 gang members in 2008 many gangsters were arrested and sent to prison. Velasquez called for violence in the streets to protests the arrests of the gang member's family and friends.

These thugs rummbled with other gangs, and they extorted money from people and they killed just for fun. *Velasquez *and *Herrera *have been charged with many murders. 

The college student that they killed was traveling in a car with 3 other college students and some professional people. Velasquez and Herrera saw them in their car and wanted to have a little fun so they followed them.

Herrera was driving a stolen car and Velasquez and a 3rd gang member were passengers and they were all dangerously armed. 

The 3 thugs followed the student&#8217;s car and boxed them in at a traffic light in Daly City. Velasquez and Herrera pulled out semi-automatic handguns and fired into the drivers and passenger doors of the student&#8217;s car. Velasquez then aimed directly at 3 of the people in the student&#8217;s car and fired, luckily his gun kept sticking. One student Moises Frias was killed he was hit 9 times and took one to the head. The others survived because of the gun malfunction and the 3rd thug ran out of bullets. It was Herrera&#8217;s weapon that had killed Moises Frias. Herrera took a plea deal and told on the others.

&#8220;The survivors of the shooting testified at trial that the victim begged for the shooting to stop immediately before he died.&#8221; 

*Velasques and Herrera have been charged and convicted of many crimes, here are the charges.*

*Velasquez* was convicted of conspiracy to participate in a racketeering enterprise, conspiracy to commit murder in aid of racketeering, conspiracy to commit assault with a dangerous weapon in aid of racketeering, and using and discharging a firearm in connection with a crime of violence. 

*Herrera* pleaded guilty to seven racketeering related counts, including use of a firearm causing the death of Frias. As part of his plea, Herrera admitted that he was part of the MS-13 hunting party that followed the victims&#8217; car on February 19, 2009, and murdered Moises Frias (the guy college student).

*The 3rd Thug*, its unknown what he got.

.


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Gavin
thanks moonbeam
thanks democRATS


----------



## Mr. President (Nov 30, 2011)

Meanwhile I'm deployed fighting foreign terrorist.  I think it's time to kick some domestic ass!


----------



## Douger (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Meanwhile I'm deployed fighting foreign terrorist.  I think it's time to kick some domestic ass!


Me too ! Ya want a plane ticket and limo ride to Washington ?


----------



## Mr. President (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yeah but first a beer to toast liberty's other fine men


----------



## waltky (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea, got a nest of `em livin' 3 doors down from me...

... they're real trash...

... local cops do little more than shake their finger at `em.


----------



## old navy (Nov 30, 2011)

MS-13 is big in my area. The Hispanic kid finds it hard to fight the pull of gang life and join, despite the love and support from their families. During their early to mid-teens, the jump-in, three dot tattoo, and initiation happens and life as they know it changes forever.

Individually, most of them are scrawny punks. It takes a number of them to terrorize a neighborhood or just a person or two. MS-13 is just another example of the decay of society. A decay that us good Americans must prepare for.


----------



## diptherio (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs.  How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too?  Imagine if they were white?  Oh, the horror...As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people.  Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society.  I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies.  Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories.  Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers.  The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?


----------



## Angelhair (Nov 30, 2011)

_San Francisco? Does not surprise me as it is a sanctuary city._


----------



## Angelhair (Nov 30, 2011)

diptherio said:


> Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs.  How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too?  Imagine if they were white?  Oh, the horror...As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people.  Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society.  I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies.  Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories.  Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers.  The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?



_'feed our families'????  Have you seen ONE thin person crossing the border???  THEY COME HERE FOR THE PERKS THIS GOVERNMENT GIVES THEM!!! Where else do they do for the illegals what they do for them here????  Name me ONE country and then we will talk.  As for having 'white gangs' here - of course we have them.  So is that a good reason to let more cirminals in???? More gang bangers??? YOU don't think we have enough born and bred that we have to IMPORT them????  Geez your comments were asinine! _


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 30, 2011)

diptherio said:


> Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs. How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too? Imagine if they were white? Oh, the horror...As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people. Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society. I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies. Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories. Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers. The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?


 

*Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs. *

In my opinion, that&#8217;s your thought and it&#8217;s an attempt of a thinly veiled cover up for the criminal illegal aliens. You know damn well every American knows that there are American gangs in America. Both Blacks and Whites have gangs for instance the Hell&#8217;s Angels and Black Panthers just to name two that have been around before you were born. 

*How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too? *

We Americans are quite aware that some Americans are committing crimes. As, was pointed out to you before. *We have enough crime and criminals in America and we don&#8217;t need to import criminals or poverty from 3rd world countries.* 

The foreign illegal alien and their criminals drain the economy and over crowd the jails and prisons. The tax payers are forced to pay for their legal fees because they are indigent bums (no money). We the tax payers are forced to pay for their welfare and other social services that they drain dry. Then we have to put up with them Killing Americans. We have to draw the line somewhere and demand that our politicians close the flood gate called the Southern border and deport *ALL *illegal aliens from America! No matter if the illegal alien is a man, woman or child they all must be treated equally and deported in a safe and humane manner ASAP!

*Imagine if they were white? Oh, the horror...*

You say, imagine if they were white. That says to me that you are a product of an illegal alien.

*As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people.*

First of all according to the Federal Gov., &#8220;immigrants&#8221; are people who *LEGALLY ask *to enter the United States and they go through the proper procedures to do so legally they follow the laws and play by the rules until they achieve U.S. citizenship. 

The &#8220;illegal aliens&#8221; sneak into the country illegally and cut in line in front of the &#8220;immigrants&#8221; and demand amnesty, Open Borders and all the welfare and social services they can suck up. 

The pro-illegal alien supporters like to call their &#8220;criminal illegal alien&#8221; friends and relative &#8220;immigrants&#8221; because it sounds better and more legal and it might confuse some Americans to give them amnesty and open borders. Frankly, I don&#8217;t think the Average Joe wants to give the illegal aliens diddly-squat.

The truth of the matter is that the &#8220;illegal alien&#8221; is just a person who lied, cheated and stole his way into America. Once in America he then demands the keys to the country and all the freebies he can get his hands on. The illegal aliens and their supporters are all a bunch of 3rd world parasites they're a plague of locust raping the land of everything good and living.

*Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society.*

Everyone crossing our Southern border is wreaking havoc on our economy that&#8217;s for sure. Many of the illegal aliens, men and women, that come to America are often wanted by the law in their own counties and are running away. These criminals find it easy to cross the Southern border and they enter into the U.S. to escape from going to jail in their country of origin. 

*I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies.*

Yes, that is a bunch of lies more than 50% of the illegal aliens had jobs in their countries of origin and quit before they came to America and the *illegal aliens didn&#8217;t have American born kids when they crossed the border either!* 

Most of the illegal aliens (men and women) had families in their own countries that they left behind. They deserted their spouses and their children when they came to America. Those families are still waiting for their mommy and daddy to return. 

Instead the illegal alien parents start churning out new kids, with a new families in America and they forget about those children that they left behind in their countries of origin. 

The illegal aliens have kids as fast as they can after they hit U.S. dirt. They do this so that they can collect the Welfare Bucks and all the free social services that go along with birthing an "American born child", the Anchor Baby.

The illegal aliens only have their children in America because it brings them *money* and benefits. The illegals don&#8217;t really want children what they really want is the welfare checks. They have their kids to collect the benefits. They could care less about their own children. 

Anyone living in an area with illegal aliens can turn on the 6:00 News and see how they treat their children it's terrible, they beat them and negect them and worse. Many are raped in the home by their own parent. Or the mother&#8217;s let the kids get raped by other illegal aliens living in the household of 20 and she never tells anyone. The parents put their children in dangerous situations that no one in their right mind would. They teach their children how to be criminals and to hate Americans. I&#8217;d say that over 60% of all children born to illegal aliens are sexually abused in their own homes. It&#8217;s a national disgrace to allow these 3rd world people come to America and commit disgusting and heinous crimes! Their children should be taken away from them.

The American born child provides the illegal aliens with free section 8 housing for the entire family whether their legal or not along with free food stamps, paid utilities, free medical care. 

If that child has physical disabilities they really hit the jackpot and the Social Security check start rolling. Then their child is qualified for a ton more "*free money" *and upgraded benefits. This is why we American must demand our politicians to close the Southern border and *End Birthright Citizenship.* 

*Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories. *

Sounds like you know something that Immigration and Control and Enforcement (ICE) would love to know. Which Tyson plant is hiring illegal aliens and bringing them into the America illegally from foreign countries? Those jobs would be gladly welcomed by many unemployed Americans. 

*Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers. *

The term "illegal alien" is not a race of people. It is a group of people from different countries who are criminals that are breaking the United States Federal Immigration Laws. Using the term &#8216;illegal alien&#8217; is NOT a racist remark or a racial slur. It is a term created by the Federal Government and is used in the Federal Immigration Laws describing illegal alien foreign national law breakers.

IMO, coined by a great patriot they are &#8220;Crimigrants.&#8221; 


*The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?*

Grease them, you mean cook them? Oh my heavens no! We Americans are very civilized and wouldn&#8217;t harm a hair on the heads of the illegal aliens or their illegal alien children. We only want them arrested and deported safely back to their countries of origin where they belong. 

We want our government to put the military on the Southern border to make sure that they can&#8217;t come back in without proper documentation. Everyone who enters into America must have proper documentation. It&#8217;s not wrong to demand the same standards for everyone including the illegal aliens. No one is above the laws!

We&#8217;re not saying they can never come back. We&#8217;re saying come the legal way or don&#8217;t come at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2011)

Here we see the fucking idiot wolfdouche performing his usual act while responding to the fucking idiot dipshit.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2011)

diptherio said:


> Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs.  How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too?  Imagine if they were white?  Oh, the horror...As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people.  Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society.  I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies.  Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories.  Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers.  The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?








Actually yes.  MS-13 is a terrorist organisation run from El Salvadore.  The best thing we could do would be to hunt them down and kill them.  They are the most violent group I know of and seek out poor victims like this one purely to terrorise the area.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 2, 2011)

this is conservative fear-mongering at its best, designed to create an 'us versus them' attitude. What is the sensationalism here? Is this anything really new??? This is well-known gang activity that has happened countless times in American history. It is not a positive phenomenon. It is terrible of course, and they should be brought to justice and this type of activity averted. But, I don't understand this OP. What about Crips, Bloods, KKK, and the Latin Kings? There have been violent American gangs around and will be around as long as money can be made from the sale of illegal drugs. If they weren't illegal, this wouldn't happen- that is just a fact, I am not saying it is desirable, but one option if people would let go of fear. Gangs that have hurt innocent people for no reason. In the 80's, gang activity was terrible in New York. You could get stabbed because local gangs were doing initiations for its newest members. The tone of this OP is like that of a bunch of scared middle-class white people in the conservative fifties so scared of the new minority family down the street. I use this analogy simply in drawing a parallel to the xenophobic mentality that I see more and more now by white conservative america again. I thought we had smartened. I thought that us, as human race, had moved past this pettiness. These are human problems that create these conditions, not anything attributable to a certain race, creed, etc.... I am not excusing these gang members, as their actions incite anger for me too, but I dont' attribute it to them being mexican, or a minority. It is a product of those circumstances, and always will be, as a way achieving status, money and power within the confines of poverty. It is the appeal to xenophobic mentalities that worries me: creating 'us versus them,' as if America has never seen anything like this, and it is just these 'damn mexicans.' Please. Grow up, and take the blinders off. Hate and fear do nothing to change this.


----------



## Angelhair (Dec 2, 2011)

_Liberals are much better at fear mongering than are conservatives.  It has nothing to do with fear mongering as much as common sense and liberals are very short in that._


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 2, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _Liberals are much better at fear mongering than are conservatives.  It has nothing to do with fear mongering as much as common sense and liberals are very short in that._



I don't see how you can honestly say that liberals even fear monger to near the degree conservatives do. What common sense is there in blaming an entire race for the actions of a few, and omitting the circumstances that produce that behavior? Oh, I know... it's all about the conservative creed of personality responsibility. That, magically, we are in control of everything in life as people, because, we all live in a vacuum, yet magically interact with each other in this worldly interface without somehow being affected by each other.  Even things we don't have control over, like everything outside of ourselves, we have control over... so if people do bad things, they are simply bad people, and that's where it ends. There is no consideration for circumstances, and no such thing as empathy or 'walking a mile in someone else shoes' before you judge them.  Conservatives tend to be immature little children who point their finger but never look at themselves. Liberals aren't perfect either, but not near the hypocrites as conservatives.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > _Liberals are much better at fear mongering than are conservatives.  It has nothing to do with fear mongering as much as common sense and liberals are very short in that._
> ...








Liberals legislate on fear you boob!  Good gosh, where do you people come from!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 2, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> this is conservative fear-mongering at its best, designed to create an 'us versus them' attitude. What is the sensationalism here? Is this anything really new??? This is well-known gang activity that has happened countless times in American history. It is not a positive phenomenon. It is terrible of course, and they should be brought to justice and this type of activity averted. But, I don't understand this OP. What about Crips, Bloods, KKK, and the Latin Kings? There have been violent American gangs around and will be around as long as money can be made from the sale of illegal drugs. If they weren't illegal, this wouldn't happen- that is just a fact, I am not saying it is desirable, but one option if people would let go of fear. Gangs that have hurt innocent people for no reason. In the 80's, gang activity was terrible in New York. You could get stabbed because local gangs were doing initiations for its newest members. The tone of this OP is like that of a bunch of scared middle-class white people in the conservative fifties so scared of the new minority family down the street. I use this analogy simply in drawing a parallel to the xenophobic mentality that I see more and more now by white conservative america again. I thought we had smartened. I thought that us, as human race, had moved past this pettiness. These are human problems that create these conditions, not anything attributable to a certain race, creed, etc.... I am not excusing these gang members, as their actions incite anger for me too, but I dont' attribute it to them being mexican, or a minority. It is a product of those circumstances, and always will be, as a way achieving status, money and power within the confines of poverty. It is the appeal to xenophobic mentalities that worries me: creating 'us versus them,' as if America has never seen anything like this, and it is just these 'damn mexicans.' Please. Grow up, and take the blinders off. Hate and fear do nothing to change this.


 
Dear Pro-illegal alien supporter,

Go push your pro-illegal alien crap somewhere else! How about you put it where the sun doesn't shine?  If you&#8217;re so worried about the poor little innocent illegal aliens then why don&#8217;t you head up a migration southward bound and lead them back to their own countries. Then us big bad Americans won&#8217;t have to talk about them anymore and hurt their little feelings. And we won't have to listen to dumb pukes like you spewing your ignorance. Have a Good Day.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Liberals aren't perfect either, but not near the hypocrites as conservatives.





You're a fucking partisan clown.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 2, 2011)

Douger said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile I'm deployed fighting foreign terrorist.  I think it's time to kick some domestic ass!
> ...



why?.....so you can piss your pants again?.....


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 3, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> this is conservative fear-mongering at its best, designed to create an 'us versus them' attitude. What is the sensationalism here? Is this anything really new??? This is well-known gang activity that has happened countless times in American history. It is not a positive phenomenon. It is terrible of course, and they should be brought to justice and this type of activity averted. But, I don't understand this OP. What about Crips, Bloods, KKK, and the Latin Kings? There have been violent American gangs around and will be around as long as money can be made from the sale of illegal drugs. If they weren't illegal, this wouldn't happen- that is just a fact, I am not saying it is desirable, but one option if people would let go of fear. Gangs that have hurt innocent people for no reason. In the 80's, gang activity was terrible in New York. You could get stabbed because local gangs were doing initiations for its newest members. The tone of this OP is like that of a bunch of scared middle-class white people in the conservative fifties so scared of the new minority family down the street. I use this analogy simply in drawing a parallel to the xenophobic mentality that I see more and more now by white conservative america again. I thought we had smartened. I thought that us, as human race, had moved past this pettiness. These are human problems that create these conditions, not anything attributable to a certain race, creed, etc.... I am not excusing these gang members, as their actions incite anger for me too, but I dont' attribute it to them being mexican, or a minority. It is a product of those circumstances, and always will be, as a way achieving status, money and power within the confines of poverty. It is the appeal to xenophobic mentalities that worries me: creating 'us versus them,' as if America has never seen anything like this, and it is just these 'damn mexicans.' Please. Grow up, and take the blinders off. Hate and fear do nothing to change this.



MS-13 doesn't give two shits about your opinion but it won't help when the need arises...stupid moron cracker who doesn't have a clue but just go on about your life forget this ever happened.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 3, 2011)

zonly1 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > this is conservative fear-mongering at its best, designed to create an 'us versus them' attitude. What is the sensationalism here? Is this anything really new??? This is well-known gang activity that has happened countless times in American history. It is not a positive phenomenon. It is terrible of course, and they should be brought to justice and this type of activity averted. But, I don't understand this OP. What about Crips, Bloods, KKK, and the Latin Kings? There have been violent American gangs around and will be around as long as money can be made from the sale of illegal drugs. If they weren't illegal, this wouldn't happen- that is just a fact, I am not saying it is desirable, but one option if people would let go of fear. Gangs that have hurt innocent people for no reason. In the 80's, gang activity was terrible in New York. You could get stabbed because local gangs were doing initiations for its newest members. The tone of this OP is like that of a bunch of scared middle-class white people in the conservative fifties so scared of the new minority family down the street. I use this analogy simply in drawing a parallel to the xenophobic mentality that I see more and more now by white conservative america again. I thought we had smartened. I thought that us, as human race, had moved past this pettiness. These are human problems that create these conditions, not anything attributable to a certain race, creed, etc.... I am not excusing these gang members, as their actions incite anger for me too, but I dont' attribute it to them being mexican, or a minority. It is a product of those circumstances, and always will be, as a way achieving status, money and power within the confines of poverty. It is the appeal to xenophobic mentalities that worries me: creating 'us versus them,' as if America has never seen anything like this, and it is just these 'damn mexicans.' Please. Grow up, and take the blinders off. Hate and fear do nothing to change this.
> ...



go fuck yourself... and just so you know, you asshole, I was defending those from blind hate by conservatives, so don't come at me with a gang-like swagger. its preposterous.


----------



## westwall (Dec 3, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...







You're defending MS-13?  Wow, you really are a two bit moron.


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Azzhatmaximus, MS13 doesn't give two shits what your politics are. I guess you miss it the first time. They're terrorist street thugs and will you shoot just as dead. Idiots like you are to naive of their capabilities.  I have every right to hate them for infringing there rights upon me.  So don't waste your time lecturing me on how I'm suppose to behave when it is them who threatens me, my life.   I will determine my fate my action when those situations arise.  So fuckoff and stick it were the sun don't shine.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 4, 2011)

*http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2011/November/11-crm-1544.html*

*Department of Justice*
Office of Public Affairs
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Tuesday, November 29, 2011


*MS-13 Gang Leader in San Francisco Convicted of Racketeering Charges*

Co-Defendant Pleaded Guilty to Racketeering Charges During Trial

WASHINGTON  A federal jury today convicted* Danilo Velasquez, aka Triste,* a local leader of _La Mara Salvatrucha,_ or MS-13, in federal court in San Francisco of racketeering conspiracy and related charges, announced Assistant Attorney General Lanny A. Breuer of the Justice Departments Criminal Division, U.S. Attorney Melinda Haag for the Northern District of California and Clark Settles, Special Agent in Charge for U.S. Immigration and Custom Enforcements (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) in San Francisco. His co-defendant and fellow MS-13 member, *Luis Herrera, aka Killer,* pleaded guilty to related charges, including using a firearm that caused the murder of an individual.

After a four-week trial, the federal jury convicted Velasquez of all charges, including conspiracy to participate in a racketeering enterprise, conspiracy to commit murder in aid of racketeering, conspiracy to commit assault with a dangerous weapon in aid of racketeering, and using and discharging a firearm in connection with a crime of violence. The evidence presented during trial showed that the defendants were part of the violent, transnational gang known as MS-13, which claimed part of the Mission District of San Francisco as its territory and operated in the Bay Area since the 1990s. Since its inception, MS-13 members have warred with rival gang members and sought to extort payments from other criminals in the gangs territory. After the federal government indicted a large number of local MS-13 members on Oct. 22, 2008, Velasquez assumed leadership on the streets and encouraged the remaining members of the gang to engage in violence in order to demonstrate their continued presence in San Francisco despite its loss in numbers due to the federal indictment. 

*In a hail of gunfire, Mr. Velasquez and his co-conspirators killed and wounded four unarmed individuals  all in the name of MS-13,* said Assistant Attorney General Breuer. *Senseless acts of violence like those committed by Mr. Velasquez and his fellow gang members are too common across the United States.* Through sustained enforcement, we have taken leaders of MS-13 in San Francisco and elsewhere off the streets, and we will continue our efforts to make all our communities safe from violent gangs.

This conviction marks the beginning of the end for one San Francisco gang leader who thought he was above the law, said U.S. Attorney Haag. Today, the jury has sent a strong message that senseless acts of violence like those committed by Mr. Velasquez in the name of MS-13 will not be tolerated. Life is too valuable to let someone steal it from another. Those who try will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

The gang members targeted in this Homeland Security Investigations-led probe were the worst of the worst, blithely using violence, intimidation and fear to maintain control over their turf, said Special Agent in Charge Settles for ICE-HSI in San Francisco. As this jurys verdict makes clear, we will not allow ruthless thugs to rule our streets. We are joining forces with local law enforcement to bring these criminals to justice and take back our Bay Area neighborhoods.

The evidence presented at trial also showed how the defendants, with others, conspired to commit a variety of crimes to further the goals of the gang, including attacking and killing rival gang members and others who defied or challenged MS-13 , including four murders that occurred in 2008. The prosecution also presented evidence of three separate shootings committed by Herrera, Velasquez and other MS-13 gang members that took place within just two months, after the October 2008 indictment. One of the shootings resulted in the death of Moises Frias, a college student, in February 2009.

Evidence at trial established that on Feb. 19, 2009, Velasquez and Herrera, accompanied by MS-13 member Jaime Balam, a fugitive, went out looking to kill rival gang members in the San Francisco Bay area. Herrera drove Velasquez and Balam in a stolen vehicle, and Velasquez and Balam both carried semi-automatic guns. The evidence at trial showed that in the Excelsior District of San Francisco, Herrera and Velasquez spotted a car of young Latino professionals, including three college students, a student and a business professional. None of the individuals were gang members themselves.

Witnesses testified that Herrera, Velasquez and Balam followed the victims car into Daly City, boxed the car in at a red light, whereby Velasquez and Balam flanked the victims car carrying semi-automatic handguns. Velasquez then fired multiple shots at close range at three of the passengers, who survived largely because Velasquezs semi-automatic gun jammed multiple times. Balam allegedly fired his weapon at the remaining passenger until he ran out of bullets. The victim suffered nine gunshot wounds, including to the head, and was killed. The survivors of the shooting testified at trial that the victim begged for the shooting to stop immediately before he died. 

A few days before the shooting, Velasquez and Herrera shot and wounded two individuals in rival gang territory on Feb. 13, 2009. After the Feb. 19, 2009, murder, the evidence showed Velasquez ordered another shooting in which Herrera took part, resulting in the wounding of several victims in rival territory on March 2, 2009. The victims of all the two non-fatal shootings who testified during the trial stated that they were not gang members, but were approached by individuals who exclaimed La Mara before shooting them.

Herrera pleaded guilty to seven racketeering related counts, including use of a firearm causing the death of Frias. As part of his *plea*, Herrera admitted that he was part of the *MS-13 hunting party* that followed the victims car on Feb. 19, 2009, and murdered Frias. The evidence presented at trial before Herrera pleaded guilty showed that he was a member of MS-13 for only two to three months before being arrested. He became a member after his brother, Guillermo Herrera, aka Sparky, another MS-13 member, was indicted. Guillermo Herrera was recently convicted of all charges, including murder in aid of racketeering, after a five-month trial that included six other co-defendants. He faces a mandatory life sentence and will be sentenced on Dec. 7, 2011. As part of his guilty plea, Luis Herrera will receive a 35-year prison sentence when he is sentenced on Jan. 24, 2012.

Velasquez faces a maximum sentence of life in prison, with a mandatory minimum sentence of 10 years. Sentencing for Velasquez is scheduled for Feb. 14, 2012, before U.S. District Court Judge William H. Alsup.

The case is being prosecuted by Assistant U.S. Attorneys Andrew Scoble and David Hall of the Organized Crime Strike Force of the U.S. Attorneys Office for the Northern District of California, and Trial Attorney Theryn G. Gibbons of the Criminal Divisions Organized Crime and Gang Section. The case was investigated by Daly City Police Department, led by Detective Gregg Oglesby, and ICE-HSI, led by Special Agents Alicia MacDonald and Brick Eubank .

11-1544
Criminal Division


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 4, 2011)

zonly1 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



You have completely misunderstood my first post, and obviously feel the need to blow some self-rigtheous rant on someone. I am not defending MS-13. I didn't even know who or what they are until I read this article in the OP. I was trying to protect anyone else who might be lumped in with their actions via over-generalization, i.e. other mexicans, minorities, because conservatives here were having a feeding frenzy on this story and making racist comments. THAT is what I was reacting to, not the story itself, so FUCKING RELAX.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 4, 2011)

westwall said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



Who's the dumbfuck who negs me after misunderstanding my post. I was not defending MS-13. I don't even know who they are. I was reacting to racist generalizations being made in response to the story, by conservatives on this board. That is all. learn to read dumbass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



I understood your first post just fine. What you're saying in essence, is that even though a large percentage of illegal immigrants are drug smugglers and gang members, there's no reason to enforce out laws.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 4, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



Thank you. I was railing against exactly the kind of ignorant and xenophobic mentality you have just displayed.  Do you have anything to back up your claim that "a large percentage of illegal immigrants are drug smugglers and gang members?" What does that even mean. It sounds like you just want to hate on all immigrants, which is EXACTLY what I was protesting, and is why I wrote what I did. They are people with just as much validity as you and me, and many just want to lead an honest life without economic pain. Like many of those in bad situations, they turn to crime, just as many american citizens do. I am just saying that xenophobic conservatives will use any ammo they can get to hate on someone different than them, and this is exactly what I was arguing against. I would never defend the actions of those who murdered somebody. I am not an idiot.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...








You're so ignorant of the world around you that you had never even_ heard_ of MS-13 till you read this?  You are so clueless that you don't even know they aren't Mexicans?  And you want to protect others, who you are no doubt just as ignorant of as well?

So, basically, you're just ignorant.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...







I negged you for using foul language in an uncalled for way.  Learn to read yourself, twit.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...








According to the LAPD 60% of their gang population is made up of illegal aliens.  If you weren't such a brainless political hack you could quite easily find out this information for yourself.

Here in Carson City, the capital of my state the percentage is around 50%.  Mainly involved in the meth trade.


"Police commanders may not want to discuss, much less respond to, the illegal-alien crisis, but its magnitude for law enforcement is startling. Some examples:

 In Los Angeles, 95 percent of all outstanding warrants for homicide (which total 1,200 to 1,500) target illegal aliens. Up to two-thirds of all fugitive felony warrants (17,000) are for illegal aliens. 

 A confidential California Department of Justice study reported in 1995 that 60 percent of the 20,000-strong 18th Street Gang in southern California is illegal; police officers say the proportion is actually much greater. The bloody gang collaborates with the Mexican Mafia, the dominant force in California prisons, on complex drug-distribution schemes, extortion, and drive-by assassinations, and commits an assault or robbery every day in L.A. County. The gang has grown dramatically over the last two decades by recruiting recently arrived youngsters, most of them illegal, from Central America and Mexico.

 The leadership of the Columbia Lil Cycos gang, which uses murder and racketeering to control the drug market around L.A.s MacArthur Park, was about 60 percent illegal in 2002, says former assistant U.S. attorney Luis Li. Francisco Martinez, a Mexican Mafia member and an illegal alien, controlled the gang from prison, while serving time for felonious reentry following deportation."



The Illegal-Alien Crime Wave by Heather Mac Donald, City Journal Winter 2004


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...





> Police commanders may not want to discuss, much less respond to, the illegal-alien crisis, but its magnitude for law enforcement is startling. Some examples:
> 
>  In Los Angeles, 95 percent of all outstanding warrants for homicide (which total 1,200 to 1,500) target illegal aliens. Up to two-thirds of all fugitive felony warrants (17,000) are for illegal aliens.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying the majority of illegals are gang members, but they do constitute a significant percentage of gang membership. I haven't found any stats on percentage of illegals involved in gangs and criminal activity, but I submit that 100% of illegals are criminals.
No sir! I don't hate on immigrants. My own grandparents came here from Germany. They did it LEGALLY. They got reputable jobs. They learned English. They didn't pray on citizens like cockroaches. They raised 4 sons that never joined gangs nor ran afoul of the law.

The kicker:


> They are people with just as much validity as you and me...



No! they are not "valid" in any way. They are here ILLEGALLY. *That* invalidates their presence. I was born here, and I assume you were as well. We have a right to be here. They don't


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 4, 2011)

westwall said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



I'm ignorant because I don't know everything you do? You don't know everything I do. Big deal. Don't be an asshole.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...







So, pointing out your supreme ignorance,  brands me an asshole?  Good to know.  Based on your posts I would be willing to bet that there is very little you know that I don't.  On the other hand, I would likewise be willing to bet that there is a great deal I know that you have no clue of.

That is based on the fact that I am no doubt considerably older then you and much better educated.  Were you a clever boy you would thank someone like me for pointing out your ignorance and providing you with a means to relieve your ignorance.

But no, you choose instead to call me an asshole.  When you've grown up you can come back and play with the adults.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 4, 2011)

westwall said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Presuming that you are a conservative, I would say you vastly over-estimate yourself in proclaiming your knowledge base... I'm joking, but seriously, You're arrogance astounds me, that because I did not know who MS-13, you can somehow judge my intelligence relative to your own. I feel like I am on the elementary school playground right now, fighting with a bully. This is a typical conservative mindset, one characterized by pathological immaturity, as you have amply exemplified through your words. 

Haha... now you say I should OWE you something for imparting knowledge onto me, without which I would have been forever lost in my depthless ignorance?  HAAAAAA!!! You really are an asshole. Get off it old man, and go listen to Glenn Beck or something. No where in your deluded rants did you hint at anything altruistic, so don't claim any kind of service to me as being part of your intentions. You just wanted to put me in my place, which you didn't. Peace.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 4, 2011)

*True Americans come in all colors shapes and sizes but they are One when it comes to protecting America!*

The term "illegal alien" is not a race of people. It is a group of people from different countries who are criminals that are breaking the United States Federal Immigration Laws. Using the term illegal alien is NOT a racist remark or a racial slur. It is a term created by the Federal Government and is used in the Federal Immigration Laws describing illegal alien foreign national law breakers.

IMO, coined by a great patriot they are Crimigrants.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


 
"It is better to keep silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 4, 2011)

*When they're not killing innocent Americans they're killing each other for sport! They basically run from crime to crime on a killing spree!*


*http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2011/December/11-crm-1574.html*


*Department of Justice*
Office of Public Affairs
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Friday, December 2, 2011


Five San Francisco MS-13 Members Sentenced to Life in Prison

WASHINGTON &#8211; Five San Francisco-area members of the La Mara Salvatrucha (MS-13) gang were sentenced yesterday to life in prison, announced Assistant Attorney General Lanny A. Breuer of the Justice Department&#8217;s Criminal Division and U.S. Attorney Melinda Haag of the Northern District of California.

*Marvin Carcamo,* aka &#8220;Cyco,&#8221; 31; *Angel Guevara*, aka &#8220;Peloncito,&#8221; 30; *Moris Flores*, 22; *Jonathan Cruz-Ramirez*, 22; and *Erick Lopez*, aka &#8220;Spooky,&#8221; 23, were sentenced by U.S. District Judge William Alsup in the Northern District of California. 

The five defendants were convicted by a jury on Aug. 30, 2011, after a five-month trial. According to the evidence presented at trial, *MS-13 is a transnational gang principally composed of individuals of Salvadoran descent* that originated in Los Angeles and eventually spread throughout the United States and the world.

MS-13 is organized into local chapters, known as &#8220;cliques.&#8221; The San Francisco clique &#8212; called the &#8220;20th Street clique&#8221; or simply &#8220;20th Street,&#8221; after the location it claimed as its home base &#8212; has existed since the early 1990s. Since its founding, 20th Street&#8217;s principle purpose was to attack and kill rival gang members, including members of the various _Norteño_ and _Sureño_ gangs in the Bay Area of California, as well as individuals who cooperated with law enforcement or defied the gang&#8217;s will.

According to the evidence presented at trial, Carcamo and Guevara were MS-13 members since the early 2000s. By 2007, they ascended to the leadership of 20th Street and pushed a new &#8220;program,&#8221; presented by gang leaders in Los Angeles and El Salvador, that increased violence against rivals and extorted &#8220;tax&#8221; payments from criminals.

Carcamo and Guevara directed members of 20th Street to threaten _micaros_ &#8212; individuals who sold counterfeit identification cards, known as &#8220;_micas_&#8221; &#8212; who operated in 20th Street&#8217;s territory in the Mission District. In addition, Carcamo and Guevara extended their ambitions by trying to take over the taxation of drug dealers in parts of the Tenderloin District, territory traditionally claimed by the 11th Street _Sureño__gang_. 20th Street&#8217;s expansion attempt prompted complaints from the 11th Street _Sureños_, to which Carcamo and Guevara responded with threats of violence.

According to evidence at trial, by December 2007, Carcamo was arrested for robbery and Guevara was arrested for stabbing three individuals. Flores took over the leadership of the 20th Street clique and, guided by Carcamo and Guevara from jail, continued to pursue the violent new program. As a result, members of 20th Street became particularly violent in 2008.

Among other acts of violence, during the early morning of March 30, 2008, Lopez shot and killed Ernad Joldic and Philip Ng in the vicinity of Persia and Athens Street in the mistaken belief that the victims were _Norteño_ gang members. On May 31, 2008, because of _micaro_ resistance to paying the tax that MS-13 demanded, Cruz-Ramirez shot and killed _micaro_ leader Juan Rodriguez as Rodriguez sat in a car in the vicinity of Laura and Huron Streets. 

On July 11, 2008, following a fight the day before between members of 20th Street and _micaros_, Cruz-Ramirez drove fellow gang member Guillermo Herrera to the vicinity of 20th and Mission Streets, where Herrera chased down _micaro_ Armando Estrada and killed him on a busy street. During the early morning of July 31, 2008, in response to Flores&#8217;s order to retaliate for the non-fatal shooting of a 20th Street member&#8217;s family by a suspected _Norteño_, a group of 20th Street members pursued 14-year old Ivan Miranda and, believing he was a _Norteño_, stabbed him to death in the vicinity of Persia and Madrid Streets.

All five defendants were convicted of racketeering (RICO) conspiracy, conspiracy to commit murder in aid of racketeering, conspiracy to commit assault with a dangerous weapon in aid of racketeering and possession of a firearm in furtherance of a crime of violence. Guevara was also convicted of three counts of attempted murder in aid of racketeering and three counts of assault with a dangerous weapon in aid of racketeering for his role in trying to kill three individuals in December 2007. Cruz-Ramirez was also convicted of the racketeering murder of Armando Estrada and related firearms charges. Lopez was also convicted of the racketeering murders of Ernad Joldic and Philip Ng and related firearms charges. 

Co-defendant Guillermo Herrera was also convicted in August 2011 and is scheduled to be sentenced by Judge Alsup on Dec. 8, 2011. He faces a mandatory minimum sentence of life in prison for a racketeering murder charge.

On Nov. 29, 2011, in a separate trial before Judge Alsup, a jury convicted *Danilo Velasquez* of multiple racketeering offenses. According to evidence presented during trial, Velasquez took over the leadership of the 20th Street clique after Moris Flores&#8217;s arrest in October 2008. He is scheduled to be sentenced on Feb. 14, 2012, before Judge Alsup and faces a maximum term of life in prison.

These cases were prosecuted by Trial Attorney Theryn Gibbons of the Organized Crime and Gang Section of the Justice Department&#8217;s Criminal Division and Assistant U.S. Attorneys Wil Frentzen, Andrew M. Scoble, David Hall and W.S. Wilson Leung of the Strike Force and Violent Crimes Section of the Northern District of California. The cases were investigated by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement Homeland Security Investigations, with the assistance of the San Francisco Police Department and the Daly City Police Department.

11-1574
Criminal Division


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2008/january/ms13_011408​

The MS-13 Threat
*A National Assessment*​01/14/08







They perpetrate violencefrom assaults to homicides, using firearms, machetes, or blunt objectsto intimidate rival gangs, law enforcement, and the general public. They often target middle and high school students for recruitment. And they form tenuous alliances...and sometimes vicious rivalries...with other criminal groups, depending on their needs at the time. 
*Who are they?* Members of Mara Salvatrucha, better known as MS-13, who are mostly Salvadoran nationals or first generation Salvadoran-Americans, but also Hondurans, Guatemalans, Mexicans, and other Central and South American immigrants. And according to our recent national threat assessment of this growing, mobile street gang, they could be operating in your community...now or in the near future.

Based on information from our own investigations, from our state and local law enforcement partners, and from community organizations, weve concluded that while the threat posed by MS-13 to the U.S. as a whole is at the "medium" level, membership in parts of the country is so concentrated that we've labeled the threat level there "high."

Here are some other highlights from our threat assessment: 

*MS-13 operates in at least 42 states and the District of Columbia and has about 6,000-10,000 members nationwide.* Currently, the threat is highest in the western and northeastern parts of the country, which coincides with elevated Salvadoran immigrant populations in those areas. In the southeast and central regions, the current threat is moderate to low, but recently, we've seen an influx of MS-13 members into the southeast, causing an increase in violent crimes there.

For More Information​- Going Global on MS-13
- MS-13 Up Close
- FBI Violent Gangs Website

*MS-13 members engage in a wide range of criminal activity, *including drug distribution, murder, rape, prostitution, robbery, home invasions, immigration offenses, kidnapping, carjackings/auto thefts, and vandalism. Most of these crimes, you'll notice, have one thing in commonthey are exceedingly violent. And while most of the violence is directed toward other MS-13 members or rival street gangs, innocent citizens often get caught in the crossfire. 

*MS-13 is expanding its membership at a "moderate" rate* through recruitment and migration. Some MS-13 members move to get jobs or to be near family memberscurrently, the southeast and the northeast are seeing the largest increases in membership. MS-13 often recruits new members by glorifying the gang lifestyle (often on the Internet, complete with pictures and videos) and by absorbing smaller gangs.

Speaking of employment, MS-13 members typically work for legitimate businesses by presenting false documentation. They primarily pick employers that don't scrutinize employment documents, especially in the construction, restaurant, delivery service, and landscaping industries.

*Right now, MS-13 has no official national leadership structure.* MS-13 originated in Los Angeles, but when members migrated eastward, they began forming cliques that for the most part operated independently. These cliques, though, often maintain regular contact with members in other regions to coordinate recruitment/criminal activities and to prevent conflicts. We do believe that Los Angeles gang members have an elevated status among their MS-13 counterparts across the country, a system of respect that could potentially evolve into a more organized national leadership structure.

One final word about MS-13: the FBI, through its MS-13 National Joint Task Force and field investigations, remains committed to working with our local, state, national, and international partners to disrupt and dismantle this violent gang.


----------



## westwall (Dec 4, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...








Actually I am quite liberal in most things.  Pro choice, pro legalised gay marriage, pro decriminalization of drugs, pro 2nd Amendment in its most pro individual freedom way etc.
In other words I am pro individual rights and responsibilties.

You clearly are not.  You are for government control in most things.  Yes I am an old man, but I'm an old man who has seen more and done more then a pissant like you ever will.

Arrogant?  Yes I suppose I am, but I've EARNED it.  Your ignorance astounds me.  You come on this board and spew crap and then we find out that your opinion is based on NOTHING.  You have no knowledge of what you speak and yet you have the temerity to speak to us, your betters and claim to know what's best for us?  To know more then we do when you wallow in your ignorance?

Really now.  I didn't need to put you in your place, you have done that to yourself.  I merely opened your eyes to the fact that you are unqualified to speak on almost every subject you poke  your impudent nose into.

Now get your butt back to Chuck E Cheese boy!


----------



## Triton (Dec 4, 2011)

westwall said:


> diptherio said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thank God we don't have any American gangs.  How terrible would it be if we found out that people born and raised in this country did this kind of thing too?  Imagine if they were white?  Oh, the horror...As we all know, only illegal immigrants kill people.  Pretty sure every one crossing the border is just coming up here to reek havoc on our society.  I'm sure all that, "we're trying to feed our families" BS is just a bunch of lies.  Good thing no large American corporations like Tyson are having large numbers of illegal immigrants shipped up here to work in their factories.  Yeah, it's good to know that only Mexicans do bad things and that they are all evil little f#@kers.  The Christian thing to do would be to just grease them all, right?
> ...




I agree, the military should be used to subdue the violent domestic illegal alien problem. Also, i'd like to see how well the cartels would fare against the marines in these border towns where they go in and kill citizens and local law enforcement.


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 5, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Actually by your arrogant tone and lack of understanding what you are facing, those extreme measures must be taken to send you a clear message.  If it bothers you, then I suggest grow a pair and sit your ass down. It's ignorant douchebags who don't take them serious effects the community with your nonchalant approach to life.  They are not out there to be your friend and just as soon slice your head off with the most crude methods to kill a person b/c it's evident that you don't respect them and only think of them as a nuisance which in part is bad for the community because of your ignorance.

Anymore bloviating responses will require me to edjumacate you to recognize their danger and you enter at your own risk.  So i suggest shut your blow hole and listen ...they are not concerned to be your friend because you mean nothing to them.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 6, 2011)

zonly1 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



Just shut up. The lot of you. You're a bunch of idiots that shoot your mouth off when somebody writes something you don't like or makes you uncomfortable or is attacking you. You make assumptions about too, which is worse. Now, I feel the need to fully explain my position. For the record, I think these murders are terrible. But, I don't want anyybody to form generalizations about a particular race, ethinicity, or social class because of the actions of a few. The reason gangs exist is because of impoverished conditions and lack of control. It is a human response to shitty conditions, otherwise it wouldn't happen, yet you all get to sit up on high and point your finger at the world. Get over yourselves. If you were born into the same conditions as them, ou would do the same thing, because we are all trying to survive. So spare me your american supremacist bullshit.The lack of empathy and ego-based elitism among Americans in this domain really pisses me off, and is something I will contend until the day I die, because before we are Americans, we are human. More importantly, hating them, doesn't do anything. As cited in wikipedia, deportation policies have made it worse:

"Many Mara Salvatrucha gang members from the Los Angeles area have been deported after being arrested.[8] As a result of these deportations, members of MS have recruited more members in their home countries. The Los Angeles Times contends that deportation policies have contributed to the size and influence of the gang both in the United States and in Central America.[8] According to the 2009 National Gang Threat Assessment, "The gang is estimated to have 30,000 to 50,000 members and associate members worldwide, 8,000 to 10,000 of whom reside in the United States."[9]"


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2011)

Get to the point. Are you trying to defend illegal immigration? You haven't made your position clear. Do so now.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Get to the point. Are you trying to defend illegal immigration? You haven't made your position clear. Do so now.


 Is that an order?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2011)

So you have no position on the subject?


----------



## westwall (Dec 6, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...







Boy, are you wrong.  Normal people don't hunt down people they don't know, and kill them for fun.  You attempt to defend the indefensible without really knowing why.  YOUR automatic knee jerk reaction is to ASSUME that conservatives are going to look at the actions of a few as the norm for all. 

 So tell me little one, who is the one demonstrating an ego driven hatred/fear of the unknown?  I contend it is you.  You come into this thread all high and mighty and telling us how we are going to behave and how we are going to harm others and yet it is proven YOU KNEW NOTHING OF THE SUBJECT MATTER.

The one thing you are correct about is that deportation doesn't work.  That is true.  They should be locked up forever or simply killed when it is found they are murderers.  I don't advocate the last very often but for these individuals it is appropriate.  They don't give a crap about others rights so why should we care about theirs.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Dec 6, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


 
In my opinion, the American government needs to *cut off all tax payer funding* to the non-profit organizations like, La Raza, MALDEF, LULAC and other Hispanic groups who are enabling the illegal aliens in America to obtain American rights and be rewarded for their criminal actvities and corrupt behavior.


The American people need to form more *Anti-illegal alien groups* to battle illegal immigration and the pro- illegal alien supporters. We must prevent them from passing any more Bills and laws to enable the illegal aliens to obtain American Rights or citizenship! We need to demand to our lawmakers to End Birthright Citizenship! The illegal aliens don't belong in this country and should be deported ASAP!

&#8220;It is a federal crime for an illegal alien to possess any gun or ammunition, under the Gun Control Act of 1968.&#8221; LINK

----

In my opinion, OK so you&#8217;re a disgruntled *Anchor Baby or Dream Act illegal kid* who thinks that every time he hears or sees the term &#8220;illegal alien&#8221; that it&#8217;s a direct assault on your race. If you think that then you have a chip on your shoulder for sure. By calling us racists is NOT going to get you amnesty or anything else except a kick in the pants. 

You think that the MS-13 gang which consists of 50% illegal aliens should get a free pass from justice just because they are poor and uneducated. You think its fine that they have taken over city streets in 42 states in America and terrorize people. You think it&#8217;s not their fault that they rape, rob and kill innocent Americans. Well then, you are so full of crap your eyes are brown! 

You have been wrong from the get go on this thread. I haven&#8217;t read in this thread where any poster put all Hispanics into one group and pointed their finger at them. Please point that out and post it and correct me if I&#8217;m wrong.

You come on this thread and start telling individuals how you know, what they are thinking, and to stop it because it&#8217;s racist. I seriously doubt you possess the ability to communicate telepathically or can read minds. It&#8217;s more like you are suffering from hallucinations of delusions of grandeur. You have been so off base in your responses you owe everyone an apology. 

All anyone has to do is turn on the 6:00 news and they would see the majority of crimes are committed by the Hispanics. If you want to hear about the legal and the non-legal Hispanics generalized. Here are some statistics that show our jails and prisons are a revolving door for them!

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/


A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html


You call us &#8220;American supremacist&#8221; for thinking and believing that *everyone should have to obey the rule of law* *and not just some.* No one is above the laws and we should not reward law breakers. What do you think, the illegal aliens should not have to obey the laws of the land, and when they break the laws, it should be over looked because their poor and stupid?

You say,*&#8220;If you were born into the same conditions as them, you would do the same thing, because we are all trying to survive.&#8221; *

Many Americans live at the poverty level in America and if they all formed gangs and committed violent acts against their countrymen, the entire country would be in constant civil war. There are whole communities where people make less money than the average citizen. You will see them living within their means and making ends meet. They send their kids to school for a better future. They are good and decent people scratching out a living without violence. So you&#8217;re remark is not true at all.

I think it&#8217;s time you got over yourself and admitted that the illegal aliens are a bunch of criminal and are very bad for America. Every illegal alien reaches criminal status the minute that they step foot on the American soil. Then they commit more crimes from there, everything from identity theft to murder and everything in-between. They commit about 5 felonies just to get a job. 

I guess you&#8217;ll just have to go around being &#8220;pissed off&#8221; because you are not getting your way, too bad for you. May, I remind you that civilized humans don&#8217;t go around slaughtering their own people. Whereas, the illegal aliens have a habit of kidnapping, raping, maiming, robbing and murdering Americans on a daily basis in America.

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by illegal aliens. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by illegal aliens each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


The reason that the deportations don&#8217;t work is simply because the Southern border is not secure. The minute the government allocates sufficient funding and adequate Border Patrol agents. And put the National Guard on the Southern border to secure the border. You will see that the illegal alien invasion will end. You will see the illicit drugs and sex trafficking will come to a near halt. 

Only good things will come from closing the Southern Border! The sooner we close it the better off America will be. Then we can successfully start the mass deportation of the 20 million illegal aliens in the country!

In the long run it will be less expensive to the taxpayers to deport *ALL* the illegal aliens. No matter if they are a man, woman or child to their countries of origin where they belong and have families. 

In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. For each immigrant in the country!
http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf

The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf


I&#8217;m beginning to think that most Americans don&#8217;t really give a rat&#8217;s ass about what the illegal aliens thinks or feels on the subject. 

*We need to cut off funding to non-profit organization like La Raza, MALDEF, LULAC and other Hispanic groups that enable the illegal aliens in America and close and secure the Southern border ASAP!*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Meanwhile I'm deployed fighting foreign terrorist. I think it's time to kick some domestic ass!


 

It's getting down to the wire and the government is not helping they're making the problem worse. More Americans are being killed on American soil than in the Middle East.

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by the illegal aliens each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html



.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 27, 2013)

*Department of Justice*
*USDOJ: MS-13 Gang Leader in San Francisco Sentenced to Life in Prison*
Office of Public Affairs


Thursday, February 16, 2012


*MS-13 Gang Leader in San Francisco Sentenced to Life in Prison*


_Seventh MS-13 Member to Receive Life Sentence in San Francisco_

*WASHINGTON * *Danilo Velasquez, aka Triste,* a local leader of _La Mara Salvatrucha,_ or MS-13, was *sentenced* yesterday in federal court in San Francisco by U.S. District Judge William H. Alsup to *life in prison*, announced Assistant Attorney General Lanny A. Breuer of the Justice Departments Criminal Division, U.S. Attorney Melinda Haag for the Northern District of California and Director John Morton of U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE). Velasquez was convicted in November 2011 by a federal jury of racketeering-related charges. At sentencing, Judge Alsup described the defendant as a vicious murderer.

Velasquez was part of the violent, transnational gang known as MS-13, which claimed part of the Mission District of San Francisco as its territory and operated in the Bay Area since the 1990s. Velasquez joined the 20th Street clique, or local MS-13 chapter, in 2004. Since its inception, MS-13 members have warred with rival gang members and sought to extort payments from other criminals in its territory. When the federal government indicted the majority of the 20th Street clique members on Oct. 22, 2008, Velasquez assumed leadership on the streets. The evidence presented at trial showed how Velasquez, with others, conspired to commit a variety of crimes to further the goals of the gang, including attacking and killing rival gang members and others who defied or challenged MS-13. 

During Velasquezs trial, the government presented evidence of multiple murders committed by MS-13 members in 2008. Several of the victims were not involved in gangs or any illegal activity, including a 14-year-old, but were mistaken to be rival gang members by MS-13 members.

The evidence at trial showed that on Feb. 19, 2009, Velasquez and fellow gang members *Luis Herrera, aka Killer* and *Jaime Balam, aka Tweety,* went looking to kill rival gang members in the San Francisco Bay area. In the Excelsior District of San Francisco, they spotted a car of young Latino professionals  two were college graduates of UC Berkeley, one a law student at UC Hastings, one a bank employee and another a student at City College in San Francisco who was working his way through school at the time. According to evidence presented at trial, these victims were targeted because some of the men wore baseball caps in colors associated with rival gang members. None of the victims were gang members themselves.

Herrera, Velasquez and Balam followed the victims car into Daly City, Calif., boxed the car in at a red light, whereupon Velasquez and Balam flanked the victims car carrying semi-automatic handguns and began shooting. By the time they finished firing, they had severely wounded two of the passengers and murdered a third passenger, Moises Frias Jr. Frias, who was 21-years-old, suffered nine gunshot wounds, including several to the head. He died en route to the hospital. 

*Herrera pleaded guilty mid-trial to seven racketeering-related counts, including use of a firearm causing the death of Frias.* As part of his plea, Herrera admitted that he was part of the MS-13 hunting party that followed the victims car and murdered Frias. Herrera was sentenced on Jan. 24, 2012, to 35 years in prison. *Balam remains a fugitive.*

Velasquezs trial was the second of three consecutive federal trials of members of the 20th Street clique of MS-13. Six of Velasquezs fellow MS-13 gang members were convicted in August 2011 after a five-month trial that involved more than 150 witnesses. *The six gang members  Marvin Carcamo, aka Psycho; Angel Noel Guevara, aka Peloncito; Erick Lopez, aka Spooky; Moris Flores, aka Slow Pain; Jonathan Cruz-Ramirez, aka Soldado; and Luis Herreras brother Guillermo Herrera, aka Sparky  were each sentenced to life in prison in December 2011. *

Today, a federal jury convicted the sole defendant in the third trial, *Manuel Franco, aka Dreamer,* on one count of violent crime in aid of racketeering (VICAR) conspiracy. 

These cases were prosecuted by Assistant U.S. Attorneys Wilson Leung, Wil Frentzen, Derek Owens, Andrew Scoble and David Hall of the Organized Crime Strike Force of the U.S. Attorneys Office for the Northern District of California, and Trial Attorney Theryn G. Gibbons of the Criminal Divisions Organized Crime and Gang Section. These cases were investigated by Daly City Police Department, San Francisco Police Department and ICE Homeland Security Investigations.

.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 28, 2013)

The American people should band together and start hunting these creatures like the animals that they are. It's a damn shame we sit by and allow them to exist and operate....


----------

